# Can LED lights be placed directly on glass???



## Nazasaki (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi forum. I just replaced a standard incandescent hood with a glass top. I used a compact spiral CFL and the hood was getting way to hot. In addition there was not a protecting cover over the bulb so the evaporation was making it wet. Not safe at all.... I didn't trust it so went out and bought a glass cover. I have a Nicrew LED light that I want to use but the light's feet do not attach properly to the rim of the tank with the glass cover in place. Can I just set the LED directly on top of the glass versa-top? Or does it need some sort of space to allow for air flow. Tank is 5.5 gallons, only marimo moss balls, a betta, and a snail. Been keeping the lights on for about 8 hours per day. Considered buying a standard 16" Aqueon flourescent strip light but it got terrible reviews on amazon.


----------



## jmccullough108 (Nov 25, 2016)

I have a finnex stingray on top of a glass top on my 10 gal without any problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nazasaki (Sep 10, 2015)

jmccullough108 said:


> I have a finnex stingray on top of a glass top on my 10 gal without any problems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'll go ahead and try it out. I really don't think that heat will be an issue, espically with LEDs


----------



## smj (Jan 10, 2016)

Lighting a small tank, you probably won't be dealing with very much heat. Looking at the eBay listing for "Nicrew LED Aquarium Light," I imagine it should be fine - the top/structure is meant to sink most of the heat anyway. If you do it and the top feels warm enough to concern you, try propping the unit up on a couple Lego blocks, wine corks, etc to allow the expected airflow underneath. If the heat on top stays the same, it's within specs.

I doubt you were going to pile stuff on top of the light but if you were, don't do that. 

Good luck.


----------



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

You need a little space under. Heat will shorten the fixture life if it gets excessive.


----------



## Nazasaki (Sep 10, 2015)

Turningdizzy said:


> You need a little space under. Heat will shorten the fixture life if it gets excessive.


There is a very small space..... since the rim is higher than where the lights are set in. There is a plastic piece as well over the lights. Here is a pic of the light...I took the feet off (they slide out)


----------

